# Busoni - String Quartet 2 op.26 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Busoni's more accomplished, 2nd quartet dates from 1889, Busoni's last year spent in Leipzig. It begins with a massive and very powerful allegro energico. After 3 unison chords, the cello introduces a foreboding theme. A second theme of powerful 8th notes takes over before the highly Beethovian andante second movement begins. The andante starts as a lovely, melancholy duet between the cello and first violin. This is folowed by a vivace assai, an exciting, chasing scherzo. Busoni begins the finale with a pensive introduction andantino which gives way to the main Allegro con brio mit Humor. The theme begins with a short fugue which gradually disintegrates.

For me, this is a first class quartet that should be much better known (and better recorded and performed than the ones below) and whilst it doesn't hide its influences (Beethoven and Bach especially) its a highly original and absorbing quartet. See below my recommendations and a caveat.

*NOT recommended*

Pelligrini - like the recording of the 1st quartet there's intrusive noise on this one too. However, this time it's really bad. By the time we get to the intro of the 3rd movement it seems like the Pelligrinis have invited a very noisy sniffer dog into the studio and it's next to the microphones. Usually extraneous grunts, sniffs, etc don't bother me but this is too much! The noise becomes so intrusive I can't even bear to play it which is a massive shame as the performance is better than their 1st and the pacing is excellent. Nooo!
Austrian - awful! Poor sound, lousy intonation and pedestrian pacing. Avoid like the plague (or Old Trafford).

*Recommended

Busoni* - nice enough performance but it doesn't dig hard enough for me even if the Busonis are competent enough.
*Hamann* (1961) - a decent performance from the Germans and with better sound I'd have liked this one more but the boxy acoustics are slightly off-putting.

*More recommended

Anton Webern Quartet* - again, this is probably my favourite here as the tight playing and punchy dynamics are really good. The one drawback, for me, is that the Weberns play it much too slowly, especially in the 1st and 3rd movements. With the brisker approach of the Pelligrinis (but without their excessive heavy breathing) this would be an out and out winner. Don't get me wrong, it's still a fine performance but it could have been a killer.

*What a shame there is no 'top pick' here but tbh no-one has produced a version of this excellent quartet that totally floats my boat. Why? Does this glorious work not deserve more and even better quality recordings? So if you're reading, Takacs, Artemis or other 'top' quartets, please, please give us a recording that does full justice to this stellar work!

PS. I have yet to hear the rare, OOP Austrian Quartet recording. Could that be the one? Hmmm!


----------

